
RESTful API Design: can your API give developers just the information they need? - apievangelist
http://blog.apigee.com/detail/restful_api_design_can_your_api_give_developers_just_the_information/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ApigeeBlog+%28Apigee+Blog%29
======
gensym
REST is the "literally" of the web world.

I think they mean "RPC over HTTP API Design".

